
How Skype fixes security vulnerabilities - zhovner
https://hub.zhovner.com/geek/how-skype-fixes-security-vulnerabilities/
======
aleksi
Resubmitted as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13227480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13227480),
currently on front page.

